# BMX or mountain bike? 1980 schwinn king sting



## fxo550 (Apr 8, 2015)

Not all original.


----------



## crash24 (Apr 8, 2015)

Bmx for sure! The five speed and 10 speed might be considered a mountain bike, I love king stings.


----------

